# Police officer's resignation accepted



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Police officer's resignation accepted
Friday, March 11, 2005
By CAROL MALLEY
[email protected]

SPRINGFIELD - The Police Commission has voted to accept the resignation of patrolman Chester J. Ardolino, who was convicted in December in U.S. District Court on charges of fraud and money laundering in connection with a real estate scheme.

Ardolino had been suspended since his arrest in January 2004. He was the former president of the patrolmen's union and liaison to Mayor Michael J. Albano when he held office. The commission took the action during a meeting Wednesday.

The commission also voted to suspend for 10 days without pay patrolman Christopher Twining, who admitted he purchased human growth hormones and veterinary steroids online for his personal use as a body builder, according to a report by the department's internal investigation unit. The report was released after The Republican filed a public records request.

Under the commission vote, the patrolman will be subject to random drug testing for two years.

Steroids and hormones are a Class E controlled substance. Twining, who had been charged with possession of a Class E substance with intent to distribute and possession of hypodermic needles, was placed on six months probation without a finding after an appearance in Hadley District Court, according to the report.

In a search of Twining's home March 26, 2004, police seized more than 350 syringe needles and 100 needle tips, in addition to hundreds of tablets of steroids and vials of steroids, the report stated.

The charges against Twining resulted from an investigation by the U.S. Postal Service, Massachusetts State Police and the Springfield Narcotics Bureau of steroids mailed from China to the United States, according to the report.

Also during the meeting, the commission, following an investigation by the internal investigation unit, said there was no evidence to support a complaint made against patrolman James F. Kervick. Commission members would not say who made the complaint or the nature of the allegation.

Kervick was one of several officers identified in a complaint made by a black school principal who said white officers beat him as he was having a diabetic attack Nov. 4 at a convenience store in the South End. The commission, after an investigation, voted 3-2 not to pursue discipline against the officers.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*What I find so ponderous, is that every candidate knows how tough it is to get this job in Mass,
why on earth would you do anything to fuck it up...

Its mind-blowing. One of the best jobs on the planet, and you piss it away for chump change and roids...
Lord, I will never understand people....

The Juicer should have been dismissed also.
There are more than enough clean candidates out here that respect their bodies and the profession
and wouldn't embarrass the department or the town.
*:roll:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Amen to that...there are too many other qualified candidates out there ready to take your spot!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

The methods to get on in Springfield may be the same as the rest of Mass. But they'll take anyone. They need as many people as they can get.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Kozmo, "best jobs on the planet?"
what PD are you on and can I get a lateral to it?!?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Piper - I'm a little foggy today, so I cant tell if thats a legitimate question, or if your just being a smart ass..

If you are; on April 30th there will probably be about 25,000 people taking an exam that believe it is the best job...

And I'm not on a PD, I kept putting it off, and now I regret it.*


----------

